# General > Genealogy >  Jessie Long of Ackergill Tower ca 1901 and beyond

## Bonnie Parker-Duke

Can anyone tell me about Jessie Long, a domestic servant at Ackergill Tower, in 1891 and 1901 census records. She was from Hampshire, England, b. 1861. I'm wondering about her death, where, when, cause and where is she buried. I looked for a list of graves at Ackergill cemetery and can't find one.

I would appreciate any information.

Thank you!

Bonnie

----------


## Morven

I have a copy of Jessie Long's death certificate which will give you most of the information you are looking for, but not her burial site.  I'm not sure how to send it via this facility, but if you don't mind sending me a PM with your email address I'll send you a copy.  Failing that, I can just send you a transcription of the death certificate.

----------


## marnie

Hi Bonnie
I can tell you a lot about Jessie Long. She was a relative and I know exactly where she is buried.
Can we contact each other privately by Facebook messenger or phone or email?

----------


## marnie

Morven,
I would also  be interested in a copy of Jessie Long's death certificate. How can we contact each other?

----------

